# Hands-off babycare item...this takes the cake!!!



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002474AS
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B00024FTC8

I usually love Target, but this is just sickening. Down at the bottom you can post reviews...go for it ladies!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I have removed all the posts but the OP. I also locked the thread.

There is NO DEBATE in Activism. If you don't support the call to action - don't post. If you think there is an equally valid opposite cause- submit a thread.

Don't debate.

I will try and return the posts that were not debating.


----------

